# Who's the hottest celebrity out there, in your opinion?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

for me it's ben savage

http://www.thecinemasource.com/moviesdb/images/Ben_Savage - 2 - Palo_Alto.jpg

what about you?


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I like Jensen Ackles (at least when he's Dean from Supernatural):

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2750912768/ch0018166 (on the right)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I would turn for Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> I like Jensen Ackles (at least when he's Dean from Supernatural):
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2750912768/ch0018166 (on the right)


eh he's okay...


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

supersoshychick said:


> eh he's okay...


Just OK???:mumNah, that's all right. I know other people who don't like him either.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I would turn for Scarlett Johansson.


in my opinion she's cute, but not hot


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Ana Ivanovic (tennis player) way hotter than Sharapova IMO


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't pay much attention to celebrities, but Rose McGowan is pretty damn nice. I'm loving her in this video, minus all the makeup


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

the hottest women on the planet are on the cover of those tattoo magazines at your local convenience store. there isnt a celeb out there that even comes close imo.


----------



## MadCap Laughing (Nov 20, 2009)

Speaking of tatoos, Kat Von D is pretty hot. (I don't know about hottest though).


----------



## travisjsmith (Nov 23, 2009)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

hmmmmmzzzz probaby Sean Maher =]


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda Kerr








http://thebosh.com/upload/2008/07/2..._ex-boyfriend_brandon_davis/Miranda-Kerr2.jpg


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> Ana Ivanovic (tennis player) way hotter than Sharapova IMO


she's okay, imo......


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I don't pay much attention to celebrities, but Rose McGowan is pretty damn nice. I'm loving her in this video, minus all the makeup


oh the lady from that old show "Charmed" yeah she's hot


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

zomgz said:


> hmmmmmzzzz probaby Sean Maher =]


ewww, he's not hot...


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

malone said:


> She has her bad moments - but I think she's absolutely gorgeous & I love that shes so crazy. Means there's hope for the rest of us. Hahaha.


lady gaga is okay looking


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Were said:


> Miranda Kerr


hmm, she's okay, it's just something about her that's not hot


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

JENNIFER LOVE HEWITT!!! She loves me back, she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I may be a tad biased because I am a devoted fan but.. Emilie Autumn. By far. :b No I'm not a lesbian, but I'd turn for her.
























http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/dark_dead_poet/EmilieAutumn/EAWhite19jpgEAWhite19.jpg


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Johnny Depp


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Theron /drools


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Emilie autumn is awesome =]


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Homersxchild said:


> I may be a tad biased because I am a devoted fan but.. Emilie Autumn. By far. :b No I'm not a lesbian, but I'd turn for her.


Never heard of her now I want to know all about her.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Theron /drools


Oh man, she used to be my favorite, especially in Reindeer Games and Aeon Flux *drools*


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

I think Kris Allen is ridiculously good looking.

And I would go lesbian for Megan Fox/Angelina Jolie. Srs.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> I may be a tad biased because I am a devoted fan but.. Emilie Autumn. By far. :b No I'm not a lesbian, but I'd turn for her.


I've always thought she was incredibly beautiful.

For me, it will always and forever be Cillian Murphy. :love2


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a german girl who works for a channel similair to mtv


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Jessica Alba, sshes so hot


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

For me, it is undoubtedly Emma Watson.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

retropat said:


> For me, it is undoubtedly Emma Watson.


Check her out in this pic:









The mind boggles.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i think i see a nipple :O ban!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Where(#)()#*@)[email protected]^[email protected][email protected]#


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

don't get so excited, it's just a Harry nipple


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Ew, I don't like Harry's hairy chest. Emma/Hermione's legs are damn sexy though. :b


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I think back to watching Harry Potter, the first few movies and it boggles my mind how good Emma looks now. It's like... Hermione was supposed to be kind of ugly, Emma is far from ugly.

And is it just me and my love of redheads that just makes me drool over Rupert/Ron?

Harry... is just not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> The mind boggles.


Yeah, that's a good one of her too. What am I saying, they're all good!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Homersxchild said:


> I may be a tad biased because I am a devoted fan but.. Emilie Autumn. By far. :b No I'm not a lesbian, but I'd turn for her.


Mmmhhh really hot :mushy



Ospi said:


> Check her out in this pic:
> 
> The mind boggles.


:agree



Homersxchild said:


> Ew, I don't like Harry's hairy chest. Emma/Hermione's legs are damn sexy though. :b


What is wrong with hairy chest? :sigh:dead


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

jennifer anniston


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't know if musicians count, but Chris Carrabba is my biggest crush of all guys I've yet to see as far as the physical goes...Jared Leto is nice too :yes


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Megan Fox!!!:cuddleThats us


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I like Carrie Underwood.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Heather Sweet, a.k.a. Dita Von Teese.
Her face, her body, omg...couldn't tell you how fast my heart is beating right now.
I think a good amount of celebrities are hot, even the ones that I guess look average but they still really captivate me. This woman though inspired me to become really interested in burlesque and stuff so...yeah, she's even more attractive to me because of that.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

thewall said:


> Johnny Depp


yes, he's friggin hot!


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

inna sense said:


> a german girl who works for a channel similair to mtv


oh god yes she's smokin'


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Zooey Deschanel, those eyes could melt ice!!!


----------



## Maladapted Sharkbait (Dec 7, 2009)

Eliza Dushku or Alexander Skarsgard. Yummmmmzzzz.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

I always had a sweet spot for Till Lindemann. :b


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

I like Jennifer Connelly and Summer Glau


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I also like Jennifer Aniston.

.....I am surprised none of the ladies have said TIGER WOODS yet!!!! :eyes :lol


----------



## Forestwalker (Sep 7, 2009)

Alexis Bledel


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

polythene said:


> We have slept together and I am selling my story tomorrow. :roll


 :haha


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I find none of them make me hot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Elad said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt and evanescence lead singer Amy Lee for sure :nw


Yeah Amy Lee is awesome.

Just in-case:










Those eyes.....that voice...../dies


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

> I would turn for Scarlett Johansson.


Yes, yes, yes!

I'll also be a predictable girl here and say Johnny Depp owns my heart. (among others ) lol.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Lateralus said:


>


Mmmm...Agreed! Except I don't think she's a very good actress (like that matters haha).

Also, here are my mild celebrity infatuations (and yes I'm a straight girl for the most part lol):









Natalie Portman 








Keira Knightley








Eliza Dushku


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

jane horrocks










alexa chung










anna maxwell martin










hmm, i think they're all english also...


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

Britney Spears in her prime around 2002-04 was stunningly beautiful. Still is.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Logan Lerman


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

^:yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I watched "Silver Linings Playbook" last night and I must say, Jennifer Lawrence, you are incredible.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Sasha Grey....................


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had a crush on Tom Welling for 12 years.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Henry Cavill:mushy:eyes


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Brandon Lee was crazy hot.


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr (Jul 22, 2013)

So many. Top three would be Alyson Hannigan, Michelle Trachtenberg, or Tina Fey.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Probably go with Bar Rafaeli,although she's not my biggest crush


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No one really does anything for me now.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rio


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

That's so hard to say. Some of them are attractive.. but I don't really have a celebrity crush. I like some of the characters they play though. Like superheros. I kinda have a thing for them. :b


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Iron man in that iron suit must've been very hot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a few and many I would not call celebrities. I'd have to get back to you on hottest woman but for guys right now (though my opinion changes now and then) Zachary Quinto followed by Tom Hiddleston and Alexander Skarsgard maybe after that (I think I just like his character in True Blood though really..)
Speaking of Deborah Ann Woll and Rooney Mara and Hannah Simone too. Plus many others. Too hard lol.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm not a lesbian, but I enjoy looking at females more than males. I will admit there are some hot guys though.

Meghan Ory









I've had a crush on this woman for the longest time. Evangeline Lilly


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Katy Perry









I hate her but my god, she is thing of beauty!


----------

